# Leopard Gecko climbing and falling???



## agck16 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello there. From time to time my leopard gecko likes to go for a bit of a climb around on her polystyrene background. She is great at climbing up and sideways but she struggles on the way back down, especially if she is very high up and she often falls  I am worried that she might hurt herself or land on something hard. I have tried to rearrange her home to reduce the risk of her falling on something hard but is there anything else I can do? 
Thank you


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're worried it might be a good idea to remove the background? That's really the only way you can stop her from climbing and possibly falling. If you add some wood peices in she'll still have somewhere to climb without the risk of her climbing high and falling.


----------



## Kln90 (Feb 8, 2012)

We had the same problem and the advice was to remove the background, ours actually climbed the back and then continued to the roof and hung upside down! Apparently though they snap out of it when they're a bit older but yea remove the background as said if you're really worried


----------



## x_Emmie_x (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine will climb anything so I make sure there is no background or tall plants.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*remove it....*

_*Remove it is the best advice I can give, people keep going on about how great at climbing Leo's are, they're not wrong, but it's all one way I'm afraid eg on the up, when it comes to getting down again, on a virtical surface especially, they are at a real risk of hurting themselves seriously, a fall could well result in broken limbs or worse a broken spine, I personally wouldn't risk it, instead add in some lower climbing options like peices of cork bark and mopani/bog wood laid down and stacked or assorted rocks/stones, much safer and just as enriching.*_


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

agck16 said:


> Hello there. From time to time my leopard gecko likes to go for a bit of a climb around on her polystyrene background. She is great at climbing up and sideways but she struggles on the way back down, especially if she is very high up and she often falls  I am worried that she might hurt herself or land on something hard. I have tried to rearrange her home to reduce the risk of her falling on something hard but is there anything else I can do?
> Thank you


I would remove it and if your leopard gecko is younger then you cn put it back when he/she is older. They can hurt themself if they fall so that is the best option.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Ours used to climb it and got stuck behind it once bless him  So we took it out, now he just cimbs up our tops instead  He has a climbing frame made from his hide and some bogwood


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

I read a post on this forum a few months back about someone who had a background and there leo climbed it and fell off, landing on a bowl which caused internal bleeding and the leo died IMO not worth the risk theres plenty of backgrounds which arent 3D and you can use bark/Rocks etc for climbing


----------

